# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  A genie grants my wish

## dolphin

I had an idea. I summoned a lamp first. Out of the lamp came a genie. I asked the genie to transform me into a dolphin. He warned me the spell would be permanent. Yay! He told me to get on my knees before he put me under a spell which transformed me into a dolphin. After the end of his final countdown, I had both a stable and realistic dolphin beak and tail. It's been rare for me to achieve both, usually it's one or the other. I didn't check the fins, but I didn't feel any arms. This may have been the first time I've ever been fully transformed into a dolphin. I want this to be routine.

----------


## Exsolutus

Cool. I hope you got plenty of time to swim around! I know I would love to experience these sorts of things in my dreams in the future. Shape-shifting, being someone/something not your normal self has been a curiosity of mine for a while now.

----------


## dolphin

I didn't get a chance to swim around in this dream. I was too busy checking out my body and how amazing it felt. That's okay, though. I have had a chance to swim around with a dolphin tail in a few other dreams. I'm still getting used to it, actually. It's different.

I have other goals to do as a dolphin other than swimming around though. Off the top of my head, I want to do jumps and tricks, breathe out of my blowhole, use echolocation, eat something, and have sex with another dolphin.

----------


## spinny

> Off the top of my head, I want to do jumps and tricks, breathe out of my blowhole, use echolocation, eat something, and have sex with another dolphin.



 :Big laugh:

----------


## Lang

Your wish my command, Dolphin!!  ::D:  I had a nap this afternoon that my boyfriend turned me into a bottle nose dolphin because someone wished it. Then someone tried to put me a fridge  :mwahaha:

----------

